# Möchten sie Maxxis Creepy Crawler Reifen in 26" ?



## la bourde (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

Nach dem trials-forum.co.uk Forum (thread), Maxxis wird eine Version des Creepy Crawler Reifens produzieren, wenn viele Leute  interessiert wären.







Da die Maxxis Reifen sehr gut in der anderen Diszipline sind, ist es sehr interessant, glaube ich.


Hier ist das Antragsformular, um einen E-mail zu schicken.
*Nur 5 Minuten !*

Hier ist ein Text (mit Fehler ???) auf english, für die Leute, die nicht Englisch sprechen:



> Hello,
> 
> I read on the trials-forum.co.uk forum that you will maybe start making a 26" version of Creepy crawler tyres, if more people started requesting them.
> I am very interrested in the development of a 26" version of your Creepy Crawler tyres.
> ...



Es gibt schon ein Thread auf einem Französischen Forum (http://www.espacetrial.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=68418#68418).
Auf velovert.com:
http://forum.velovert.com/index.php?showtopic=48666&st=450&gopid=1854957&#entry1854957
Auf observedtrial:
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=24388

Ich hoffe, dass sie einen Email schicken werden.

Im Voraus, vielen Dank !

PS: Entschuldigung für die Fehler.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (25. Oktober 2006)

find ich ne sehr geile idee.....hab schu so ne mail geschrieben,dauert keine 2mins.....einfach den englischen text von "la bourde" kopieren,einfügen und namen drunter setzten....wär echt net schlecht,wenn das noch mehr leutz hier machen würden,vllt klappts ja mit dem creepy crawler 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wast (25. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

bin zwar Anfänger, aber der Reifen sieht mir schon sehr geil aus. Wie ein richtiger Trial-Motorradreifen - nur eben für 26 Zoll. Der wäre denke ich schon sehr fein...


MFG

Wastl


----------



## trialco (25. Oktober 2006)

Hab auch ne Mail geschrieben, nix geht über den Grip des Creepy Crawlers


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (25. Oktober 2006)

dabei. damit die großen auch mal vernünftige reifen fahren können^^


----------



## Schevron (25. Oktober 2006)

habsch auch mal geschrieben


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. Oktober 2006)

ich auch


----------



## trialsrider (25. Oktober 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:


> dabei. damit die großen auch mal vernünftige reifen fahren können^^



sehr nett und fair von dir!  

habs auch gemacht!


----------



## fahrbereit (25. Oktober 2006)

abgeschickt!


----------



## Fabi (25. Oktober 2006)

Was für eine überflüssige Idee.
Maxxis produziert doch schon mit Minion, HighRoller usw. ausgezeichnete Reifen. Warum dann noch einen CreepyCrawler, dessen Profil gegenüber den anderen Modellen ziemlich einfallslos aussieht?


----------



## trialsrider (25. Oktober 2006)

Fabi schrieb:


> Was für eine überflüssige Idee.
> Maxxis produziert doch schon mit Minion, HighRoller usw. ausgezeichnete Reifen. Warum dann noch einen CreepyCrawler, dessen Profil gegenüber den anderen Modellen ziemlich einfallslos aussieht?



weils es nicht ums aussehen geht sondern wohl darum das
dieses Profil ziemlich geil grippen soll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (25. Oktober 2006)

Wer ist la bourde?

Braucht der E-mailadressen für spam?


----------



## ecols (25. Oktober 2006)

ausm franz Forum.. Die Mails gehen direkt von der Maxxis Seite aus.. also musst du dir keine Gedanken machen..


----------



## Eisbein (25. Oktober 2006)

abgeschick. also ich denke es ist doch egal wie viele gute DH reifen es schon gibt. was gut ist, ist das sich so große Firmen wie Maxxis wie den Trial sport intressieren und ihn durch wohl möglich gute Produke vorrantreiben.


----------



## la bourde (25. Oktober 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> Wer ist la bourde?
> 
> Braucht der E-mailadressen für spam?



Na ja es ist nicht für spam !!! 

Ja ich bin Französe und ich probiere meine Deutsch zu verbessern (ich kann noch viel Fortschritt machen).


----------



## Levelboss (25. Oktober 2006)

Fabi schrieb:


> Was für eine überflüssige Idee.
> Maxxis produziert doch schon mit Minion, HighRoller usw. ausgezeichnete Reifen. Warum dann noch einen CreepyCrawler, dessen Profil gegenüber den anderen Modellen ziemlich einfallslos aussieht?


So sieht es aus! 

Im 20" Bereich hat der Creepy Crawler eine Marktlücke gefüllt, aber für 26" gibt es mehr als genug Auswahl.


----------



## V!RUS (25. Oktober 2006)

la bourde schrieb:


> Na ja es ist nicht für spam !!!
> 
> Ja ich bin Französe und ich probiere meine Deutsch zu verbessern (ich kann noch viel Fortschritt machen).



Du brauchst uns aber nicht zu siezen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (25. Oktober 2006)

Levelboss schrieb:


> So sieht es aus!
> 
> Im 20" Bereich hat der Creepy Crawler eine Marktlücke gefüllt, aber für 26" gibt es mehr als genug Auswahl.



du hast mal von trial so keine ahnung also bitte!
Also ich sage so klar haben wir viel auswahl aber es sind alles
halt meistens DH reifen und das wäre ein richtiger TRIAL reifen!
Also warum nicht? wenn das Profil ach so geil sein soll!


----------



## Levelboss (25. Oktober 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> du hast mal von trial so keine ahnung also bitte!
> Also ich sage so klar haben wir viel auswahl aber es sind alles
> halt meistens DH reifen und das wäre ein richtiger TRIAL reifen!
> Also warum nicht? wenn das Profil ach so geil sein soll!


Steig doch auf 20" um, dann hast Du dein Mega Profil!

Die Gummimischung ist wichtig, egal in welcher Form die Stollen sind.


----------



## trialsrider (25. Oktober 2006)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Steig doch auf 20" um, dann hast Du dein Mega Profil!
> 
> Die Gummimischung ist wichtig, egal in welcher Form die Stollen sind.




gute idee mit dem 20" muss ich mir mal überlegen!  
 du hast das ja schon probiert und bist wie immer mit
garnix klar gekommen!  

du hast ja recht aber profil kann auch was bringen!
Und damit ist die diskussion beendet! den rest machen wir per
icq du anti gap droper! pffff 

Der Schranzer


----------



## alien1976 (26. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab zwar keine E-Mail geschikt aber ich würde den Maxxis Creepy Crawler in 26" auch gerne mal Testen.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (26. Oktober 2006)

also mal zu den Eigenschaften des Creepy Crawler´s...

der hat Gripp wie kein andere Reifen..in GRaz vor 2 Jahren wo es fast das ganze WE in strömen geschüttet hat und die Sektionen ja hauptsächlich aus Containern, Autos und Baumstämmen bestanden... da konnte ich mit dem MAxxis fahren als wäre es trocken...hört sich komisch an... aber selbst auf schrägen Metallkanten die klitsch nass waren... bist du runter gefahren ohne Probleme... jetzt fahre ich den Try aLl...wegen dessen Bounce eigenschaften und weil er nicht so schnell weg knickt wie z.B. der Maxxis oder Monty... vom Gripp her kommen da Try-All und Monty null bis garnicht mit...zumindest was so MEtall Untergrund betrifft... und denke viel rutschiger gehts es kaum noch..

Denke mal ne 26 Creepy wäre bestimmt nett... kann natürlich nicht sagen wie die jetzigen 26" Reifen sind da ich ja bekanntlicher weise 20" fahr 

MfG
Marco


----------



## jockie (26. Oktober 2006)

Löst der sich 26"er dann bei _Russenkälte_ auch in seine Bestandteile auf *g*
http://biketrials.ru/board/viewtopic.php?t=23654

Okay, aber TryAll ja auch
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/DSC00228.JPG


----------



## C00L_MAN (26. Oktober 2006)

@jockie
das ist passiert, weil er hat bei -25 gefahren


----------



## koxxrider (26. Oktober 2006)

nö wollen wir nicht, gibts doch schon. 






halt nur für männer(20")


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (26. Oktober 2006)

also ich denke auch das das wenig sinn machen würde mit nem 26" creepy crawler

aaaaaber
n 19/20" minoen rear wäre für den 20" naturtrialer ne saugeile sache!!!!!
weil profiel viel grober is.

also ich wär eindeutig für n minion trial in 20"


----------



## Schevron (27. Oktober 2006)

das wär echt ne schmucke idee. ich schreib die jungs mal an was sie davon halten.
mal sehen was bei rauskommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (27. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
while we were discussing your idea of a new 26" Creepy Crawler, we came up with another good idea.
What about a 20" Maxxis Minion. The only possibility for non square shaped knobs is the Try all Tire, so why not have another possibility to choose from.
Most of the 26" Riders usw the Minion 2.5 Dual ply Tire, already. I guess most of the 20" riders would use a 20" minion.
It would be realy great if you could take this idea into consideration.
Best Whishes
C. Schaefer



hier mal meine mail für nen 20" Minion.

mal sehen was zurück kommt


----------

